

Startup brings browser-toolbar crapware to Safari, Maps and other iOS built-ins - gozman
http://allthingsd.com/20120828/wajams-clever-workaround-inserts-its-content-in-ios-apps/?mod=atdtweet

======
oxykyle
The implications of this are huge. Any network traffic, including iMessage,
Mail and more gets proxied through this service. Users don't know how much
they're opening up to a company that they really have no reason to trust.

------
dynamo
It proxies all traffic! Not Cool!!!

------
mobilemethlab
Risky hack with too much potential for abuse.

------
lachances
Can Apple do anything about this?

~~~
gozman
I think they can revoke a certificate, but I don't think these certs need to
be signed by Apple to be effective. If they aren't, they probably just show a
warning.

